
Migrating SVN repos (with full history) to Git - nreece
http://www.futurice.com/blog/migrating-svn-repos-with-full-history-to-git-a-story-from-the-trenches
======
DarkShikari
This sounds almost _identical_ to the recent svn -> git transition in ffmpeg,
in which the ffmpeg and libswscale repositories had to be merged while
simultaneously continuing development.

